# What kind of sand should I use



## Nave (May 28, 2013)

I'm wondering what would be best for a fowlr tank with the plan of doing reef in the future. Should I use a larger grain sand or very fine sand or should they be mixed. Thanks for the advise in advance.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## SantaMonica (Sep 18, 2008)

A shallow bed of a half inch or so, of mixed or 1mm to 2mm sizes, will work good.


----------

